# Videocon d2h vs TataSky HD.Help me decide



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 7, 2014)

As in title,confused b/w both of these two DTH providers
Which is better and VFM?
I find myself inching towards tatasky but their prices are a deterrent(HD access fee? wtf? are we cows to you???  )
Also where will they fit the dish? Not everyone has a balcony/verrandah/terrace


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

why not airtel? they provides better quality afaik.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> why not airtel? they provides better quality afaik.



I already have airtel mobile conn.
Dont want another product from same company


----------



## baiju (Jan 7, 2014)

I am using D2H and pretty satisfied. The HD channels have good PQ. SD channels are just OK, not as good as my old Reliance HD. You will get 5.1 sound through both hdmi and coaxial output for some of the hd channels. I have the basic model (white box). The UI is quite sluggish and the RF remote sometimes won't function correctly due to the sluggish GUI. The RF remote doesn't need line of sight as in IR remotes, you can control the stb from even outside your house. The usb port can be used to connect a pendrive or hdd and you can record or live pause channels. There is an annual fee of Rs.200 for recording.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 7, 2014)

baiju said:


> I am using D2H and pretty satisfied. The HD channels have good PQ. SD channels are just OK, not as good as my old Reliance HD. You will get 5.1 sound through both hdmi and coaxial output for some of the hd channels. I have the basic model (white box). The UI is quite sluggish and the RF remote sometimes won't function correctly due to the sluggish GUI. The RF remote doesn't need line of sight as in IR remotes, you can control the stb from even outside your house. The usb port can be used to connect a pendrive or hdd and you can record or live pause channels. There is an annual fee of Rs.200 for recording.



you have *this* one?! and does *this* have the USB record-feature too?

i guess the remote of tata sky is rf as well, as it behaves the same way as the d2h-remote. is d2h older than tata sky? the former's page reads 'india's first dth with rf remote'.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> As in title,confused b/w both of these two DTH providers
> Which is better and VFM?
> I find myself inching towards tatasky but their prices are a deterrent(HD access fee? wtf? are we cows to you???  )
> Also where will they fit the dish? Not everyone has a balcony/verrandah/terrace



Videocon D2H is best



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Also where will they fit the dish? Not everyone has a balcony/verrandah/terrace



Then where you live ?? in roads ?


----------



## baiju (Jan 7, 2014)

I is the same white box, I think the model number is 2222. It has usb recording feature. The other model already has hdd built-in, don't know if it can record on external usb drives. 

Regarding the recording feature of the basic box, it allows to record only one channel. You can watch some channels while recording another channel. But this won't work in all channels. Also the box will ask you to format the usb drive using its own file format system and so you should not use a drive containing your valuable data.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Then where you live ?? in roads ?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 9, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I already have airtel mobile conn.
> Dont want another product from same company


I see you are banned, don't know if you are still reading this or not...but why this awkward decision? ADTV has great picture quality, with a moderate price! If you wanna pay high then go for TS. You can go for D2H too if you want to compromise with picture quality.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 9, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> As in title,confused b/w both of these two DTH providers
> Which is better and VFM?
> I find myself inching towards tatasky but their prices are a deterrent(HD access fee? wtf? are we cows to you???  )
> Also where will they fit the dish? Not everyone has a balcony/verrandah/terrace



both are Sh1tty
get airtel but it is more expensive 
d2h is cheap but bad quality. If you are willing to live with bad quality then go for d2h as its cheaper than the rest of the operators

Dish can be also installed on a wall. I hope you do have one unless you live on the street or in a car.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Also where will they fit the dish? Not everyone has a balcony/verrandah/terrace


it can also be attached outside the window they prefer the better signal location area.

both Videocon & Tata are good but confirm about HD quality from both


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 29, 2014)

what about dish tru hd versus videocon hd


----------



## Gollum (Jan 29, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> what about dish tru hd versus videocon hd



Dish is expensive.


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 9, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Dish is expensive.


what about performance-which is better.also is the remote control of d2h better-also does it offer max hd channels-are these tru hd channels


----------



## baiju (Feb 9, 2014)

All hd channels in videocon are true hd channels. However sometimes channels like zee studio hd may show sd content upscaled to hd which is not good. D2H now uses RF based remote controls which does not need line of sight as in IR remotes. However the user interface is sluggish.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol at their 'true HD' demand.


----------



## praneetsah (Feb 13, 2014)

Go with Videocon D2H ...It's the best, budget wise and also service wise. Tatasky has a bit expensive plans and I have tried both of them and feel that tatasky has lot of clutter(ads-useless things - on screen) ...Also in tatasky their logo can be sometime distracting whereas in Videcon the opacity of the logo is very low...Videocon don't have much of the games and other attractions but in fact I have never felt the need of playing any game, for which Tatasky charges too much, and that's also not included in monthly plan...Tatasky has few good services like online recording which can be a plus point...So it's upto you, I would have gone with Videocon.


----------

